# Another Salary Thread



## rkelly83 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been browsing this forum for a little bit and have obtained some good info from you all. I would like to ask a couple more questions though:

I am working through an agency and have been presented a position with a well known yacht designer in Alkmaar. The position pays roughly 4000 eur monthly and qualifies for the 30% ruling. The agency quantified my net pay as approximately 3600 eur month, which seems high to me. The only sense I can make of it that they have included vacation pay.

If it is actually correct, from what I gather it should be quite easy to live on this salary. I should also add my wife will come with me and will be looking for employment as well.

I guess I should also add I am a Naval Architect with 5 years experience in design and currently net approximately 4700 eur in Canada. It would be quite a reduction in salary but if the standard of living remains the same I don't really see a problem with it. 

Thank you.


----------

